# Nồi thủy tinh Visions và nồi thủy tinh Luminarc loại nào tốt hơn ?



## MoonLight (17/7/18)

*Nồi thủy tinh Vision và Luminarc có những khác biệt chủ yếu nào mà người dùng cần cân nhắc khi lựa chọn ?*

Chọn nồi thủy tinh là lựa chọn an toàn cho sức khỏe và vô cùng tiện lợi cho quá trình nấu nướng, vệ sinh và bảo quản thực phẩm. Chiếc nồi thủy tinh đẹp mắt có thể dễ dàng quan sát khi nấu nướng, giữ nhiệt cực tốt, không bị oxy hóa và bám cặn, bám mùi, không có cặn khi lỡ nấu cháy khét nên dễ dàng vệ sinh và quan trọng hơn là an toàn tuyệt đối cho sức khỏe của người sử dụng. Dưới đây là so sánh nồi thủy tinh Vision và nồi thủy tinh Luminarc – sự lựa chọn uy tín, chất lượng cao cấp phổ biến nhất trên thị trường hiện nay:

*Thương hiệu nồi thủy tinh Vision và nồi thủy tinh Luminarc*

_



_
_Nồi thủy tinh Luminarc đa dạng kích thước nồi_
​Thương hiệu Luminarc thuộc tập đoàn ARC International được thành lập năm 1825 tại Pháp, chuyên sản xuất các sản phẩm thuỷ tinh, pha lê. Là một nhãn hàng chủ lực của ARC, Luminarc chuyên về các sản phẩm bằng thủy tinh cao cấp với kiểu dáng và hoa văn sang trọng. Hiện nay, nồi thủy tinh Luminarc đã được xuất khẩu trên 180 quốc gia khác nhau trên toàn thế giới.

_



_
_Nồi thủy tinh Vision có thêm sản phẩm chảo và nồi quánh với tay cầm dài_
​Visions là sản phẩm đến từ thương hiệu Pháp và được sản xuất tại Mỹ và Pháp với quy định nghiêm ngặt và những tiêu chuẩn cao của châu Âu về độ bền và an toàn cho sức khỏe. Visions phân phối khắp toàn cầu và được bảo hành lên đến 10 năm nếu bị bể vỡ do những điều kiện nhiệt độ bất thường.

*So sánh nồi thủy tinh Vision và nồi thủy tinh Luminarc*
Cả hai loại nồi thủy tinh đều có đặc điểm sử dụng giống nhau, an toàn tuyệt đối cho sức khỏe, không bị oxy hóa và chịu sốc nhiệt cao từ -40 độ C đến 400 độ C nên có thể đun nấu trên bếp gas, bếp hồng ngoại, sử dụng cho lò nướng, lò vi sóng và máy rửa bát.

Nồi thủy tinh nổi bật với đặc điểm giữ nhiệt tốt, thiết kế đẹp nên có thể nấu xong rồi đặt trực tiếp lên bàn ăn vẫn rất sang trọng và nhã nhặn. Bên cạnh đó, cả hai chiếc nồi thủy tinh này đều có thể bảo quản trong tủ lạnh an toàn và gọn gàng giúp các bà nội trợ nhẹ nhàng hơn khi cất dọn thực phẩm sau mỗi bữa ăn.

Khác biệt chủ yếu có thể nhận thấy qua cảm quan là thiết kế nồi thủy tinh Visions đẹp mắt và tinh tế hơn, trọng lượng nhẹ hơn và thủy tinh mỏng hơn so với nồi thủy tinh Luminarc.

*Nồi thủy tinh Visions kích thước đa dạng hơn nồi thủy tinh Luminarc*
Các dòng nồi thủy tinh Visions có kích thước từ 1,25 lít , 2,5 lít, 3,5 lít, 5 lít có các sản phẩm bao gồm nồi nấu, nồi quánh và chảo trong khi đó nối thủy tinh Luminarc trên thị trường phổ biến hơn với 3 dung tích nồi: 1 lít, 1,5 lit, 2 lít, 3 lít và 5 lít tuy nhiên không có sản phẩm chảo và nồi quánh cho người dùng lựa chọn.

Nếu bạn muốn chọn nồi thủy tinh có kích thước vừa và nhỏ, có nhiều kiểu dáng đẹp thì nên chọn nồi thủy tinh Vision, trong khi đó nồi thủy tinh Luminarc cũng dễ dàng chọn được các cỡ nồi nhỏ như nồi thủy tinh Luminarc 1 lít.

*Nồi thủy tinh Visions và nồi thủy tinh Luminarc loại nào tốt hơn ?*
Khả năng chịu nhiệt cao, chịu sốc nhiệt và chịu lực tốt là ba yếu tố quyết định đến chất lượng của bộ nồi thủy tinh đun nấu cho bếp gas, bếp hồng ngoại, hoặc khi dùng trong lò nướng, lò vi sóng. Đặc tính chất liệu thủy tinh cao cấp như Visions và Luminarc đều làm tốt được các tiêu chí trên, đáp ứng các tiêu chuẩn cao cấp trong đồ dùng nhà bếp châu Âu.

Dựa vào mức giá của nồi thủy tinh, thương hiệu Visions sẽ là lựa chọn tốt hơn với chất lượng cao hơn sẽ cho khả năng nấu nướng tốt hơn, độ bền cao hơn.  Khi dùng nồi Vision, thức ăn được nấu chín nhanh chóng hơn giảm bớt hạn chế đun nấu chậm của nồi thủy tinh thông thường và nồi cũng có khả năng chống sốc nhiệt, chịu nhiệt độ cao tốt hơn, chất liệu thủy tinh cứng siêu bền có khả năng chống lại bị hư vỡ, sứt mẻ khi có va chạm nhẹ. Sản phẩm nồi thủy tinh Visions được bảo hành đến 10 năm thân nồi và 2 năm cho nắp nồi.

Tuy nhiên, nếu người dùng muốn chọn nồi thủy tinh giá rẻ  hơn có chất lượng tốt, an toàn tuyệt đối cho sức khỏe, có thiết kế đẹp sang trọng và bền bỉ khi nấu nướng ở nhiệt độ cao, chịu được sốc nhiệt mạnh mẽ thì nên chọn nồi thủy tinh Luminarc sản xuất tại Pháp với chất lượng tuyệt vời mà giá thành lại rẻ hơn đáng kể so với nồi thủy tinh Vision.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

